# Battery Discharge Caused by IHKA



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Did a search but I didn't come up with anything. However, I thought someone had mentioned this problem somewhere. Since I can't find it I'll share it with everyone now.

There may be a problem with E46 vehicles produced March 2003 (I don't know if it affects other months). Anyway, I was having electrical problems and it may all stem from this (see post in Ulcer board - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38239 )


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

how did you get into the BMW site? 


cruztopless said:


> You can also view the notice at [/url]


----------



## rmh (Apr 8, 2003)

*Battery Problems*



cruztopless said:


> You can also view the notice at


This is exactly what the service guy told me after giving me a jump. I had gotten back from a two week trip and found the battery completly drained.

It's nice to see it in written down. I will call my local service department and ask them about it.

Thanks for finding this!

Bob


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Not to sound stupid, but*



cruztopless said:


> Did a search but I didn't come up with anything. However, I thought someone had mentioned this problem somewhere. Since I can't find it I'll share it with everyone now.
> 
> There may be a problem with E46 vehicles produced March 2003 (I don't know if it affects other months). Anyway, I was having electrical problems and it may all stem from this (see post in Ulcer board - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38239 )
> 
> You can also view the notice at


What does "IHKA" stand for? :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

gtvr6 said:


> What does "IHKA" stand for? :dunno:


Integrated Heating Kooling Artifact? 

Seriously, it is the German Acronym for the climate control system.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

*Me Too!*

I also came back from a two week trip to find my battery completely discharged. I'm also a Mar 03 production.
Thanks so much for posting the bulletin. I'm sure that will make my discussion with my service advisor much more straight-forward.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

wrwicky said:


> I also came back from a two week trip to find my battery completely discharged. I'm also a Mar 03 production.
> Thanks so much for posting the bulletin. I'm sure that will make my discussion with my service advisor much more straight-forward.


Same here and my car is a 3/03 production


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*That's a mouth full.*



Terry Kennedy said:


> Integrated Heating Kooling Artifact?
> 
> Seriously, it is the German Acronym for the climate control system.


Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Integrated Heating Kooling Artifact?
> 
> Seriously, it is the German Acronym for the climate control system.


I read it as IKEA at first. :eeps:


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

I had to get my 3 month old car jump started after not driving it for only 4 days. This must be the reason why. Thanks a lot for posting this!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ChrisTO said:


> how did you get into the BMW site?


I don't think it was too wise for a BMW center employee to give you that link... I surely hope they didn't do it intentionally. I have no problem with them printing and sharing the bulletin with you; however, giving you access to the site is a big no-no and could result in serious consequences. Basic manipulation of that URL could get you access to many parts of the rest of the site.

Perhaps you could post a screen shot with the text instead of providing a link? I'm just getting this wierd feeling about having that link out there-- I'm not worried about most of the people here, but I am afraid of who could find that link and what they'd try to do on that site. I hope I would not be asking for too much to have that link removed from the post, and the text copied and pasted instead?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I don't think it was too wise for a BMW center employee to give you that link... I surely hope they didn't do it intentionally. I have no problem with them printing and sharing the bulletin with you; however, giving you access to the site is a big no-no and could result in serious consequences. Basic manipulation of that URL could get you access to many parts of the rest of the site.
> 
> Perhaps you could post a screen shot with the text instead of providing a link? I'm just getting this wierd feeling about having that link out there-- I'm not worried about most of the people here, but I am afraid of who could find that link and what they'd try to do on that site. I hope I would not be asking for too much to have that link removed from the post, and the text copied and pasted instead?


I apologize for posting that link. I couldn't access anything else so I figured it was ok. The only reason why I had the link was because it was printed on the bottom of the page he handed to me. I'd delete it from my post but others have already replied. Maybe a mod can do that for me. :dunno:

I was glad to have possibly helped a few individuals. It ends up that my problem was with my battery. They also checked to make sure my car wasn't exhibiting the IKEA  problem. At least it doesn't as of right now.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> I apologize for posting that link. I couldn't access anything else so I figured it was ok. The only reason why I had the link was because it was printed on the bottom of the page he handed to me. I'd delete it from my post but others have already replied. Maybe a mod can do that for me. :dunno:
> 
> I was glad to have possibly helped a few individuals. It ends up that my problem was with my battery. They also checked to make sure my car wasn't exhibiting the IKEA  problem. At least it doesn't as of right now.


I don't forsee a problem with any of the regulars, but you never know who randomly reads these boards. Like I said above, a simple manipulation can get you alot of confidential information.

Thanks for your response. I hope I didn't come across harshly, I just want to make sure no one gets in trouble if something were to happen.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Thanks for your response. I hope I didn't come across harshly, I just want to make sure no one gets in trouble if something were to happen.


Not harsh at all. Your comments were appropriate and I will keep that in mind in future posts.

Thanks Fillip


----------



## marcelgood (Jan 24, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> I don't forsee a problem with any of the regulars, but you never know who randomly reads these boards. Like I said above, a simple manipulation can get you alot of confidential information.
> 
> Thanks for your response. I hope I didn't come across harshly, I just want to make sure no one gets in trouble if something were to happen.


You may wanna bring this to BMW's attention. As a computer engineer, I can tell you that somebody did a very very poor job in securing this site. Being able to pull up content by bypassing the login is pretty embarassing.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You would think a company as profitable as BMW would hire competent employees... to have a unsecured site like this is unforgivable. Someone needs to be fired.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> You would think a company as profitable as BMW would hire competent employees... to have a unsecured site like this is unforgivable. Someone needs to be fired.


It is outsourced - the perfect way to avoid responsibility - "Our contractors messed up".

Domain Name: BMWTIS.NET
Domain Name: BMWTIS.NET
Registrant:
BMW OF NORTH AMERICA
1 BMW PLAZA
MOUNT VALE, NJ 075645
US
Administrative Contact: 
Sonnefeld, Steve [email protected]
860 Springdale Dr
Exton PA 19341 US
610-363-5550
Technical Contact: 
Sonnefeld, Steve [email protected]
860 Springdale Dr
Exton PA 19341 US
610-363-5550

Record last updated on: 2002-05-20 18:34:26.0 ET
Record created on: 2000-04-19 15:17:29.0 ET
Record expires on: 2004-04-19 15:17:29.0 ET

INETGW1.SPX.COM 206.231.19.200
NS1-AUTH.SPRINTLINK.NET 206.228.179.10
NS2-AUTH.SPRINTLINK.NET 144.228.254.10
NS3-AUTH.SPRINTLINK.NET 144.228.255.10

For details, see http://www.spx.com.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Dead Battery...*

My April ~15 build date 330i also did that once. I have heeded the advice from that other post, and haven't had any other problems.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

glad i got a feb 03 build myself.. no problems for me


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

btw, post #2 still has the link quoted.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

*Solution yet?*

Does anyone know if this has been resolved by BMW? My 04 coupe, after sitting for 5 days refused to start. Fine after a jump start... obviously this is a problem created by the revised HVAC panel they started installing in March 2003. I would like to hear that they have a software update for this so I don't have to remember to go through the "added step" every time I shut the car off.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

routesixtysixer said:


> Does anyone know if this has been resolved by BMW? My 04 coupe, after sitting for 5 days refused to start. Fine after a jump start... *obviously this is a problem created by the revised HVAC panel they started installing in March 2003.* I would like to hear that they have a software update for this so I don't have to remember to go through the "added step" every time I shut the car off.


I have a 2002 330i, with a built date of 06/02... and it does the same. Two days without driving and the car is dead. Called three times the Road Assistance guys so far. Jump started the car and everything will be fine for awhile.

No time to go to the dealer, though.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

routesixtysixer, have you verified the amount of draw on the battery? Just curious. Anyway, my problem ended up being the battery and the dealer tested to make sure the IHKA wasn't creating a high electrical draw on the battery.

Since that wasn't the problem I haven't heard anything. My SA did say he did expect a solution any time now ... but, honestly, how can you predict something like that.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

Technic said:


> I have a 2002 330i, with a built date of 06/02... and it does the same. Two days without driving and the car is dead. Called three times the Road Assistance guys so far. Jump started the car and everything will be fine for awhile.
> 
> No time to go to the dealer, though.


Interesting thread.... I did ED and my 330Ci was built in late March. I had no problems in Europe. While the car was at the VPC awaiting delivery to me, they replaced the battery because it was dead (or so
the ED people told me). Last week I was out of town for most of the week and when I got back, the battery was completely dead. I had plugged in a handhelp GPS unit so I assumed that I had left it on, but now I'm not so sure (I though I had turned it off.) Is there any way to verify that I am having this problem (other than letting it sit for 4-5 days to see if the battery goes dead again)?? :dunno: 
Thanks


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Its funny that its taking BMW so long to figure out how to fix the IHKA. THe old one didn't cause this problem, and the only stated improvement w/ the new one was the button placement. So, I wonder why they just don't use the exact same guts from the old version but reposition the buttons as in the new version's faceplate.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

grayghost said:


> Interesting thread.... I did ED and my 330Ci was built in late March. I had no problems in Europe. While the car was at the VPC awaiting delivery to me, they replaced the battery because it was dead (or so
> the ED people told me). Last week I was out of town for most of the week and when I got back, the battery was completely dead. I had plugged in a handhelp GPS unit so I assumed that I had left it on, but now I'm not so sure (I though I had turned it off.) Is there any way to verify that I am having this problem (other than letting it sit for 4-5 days to see if the battery goes dead again)?? :dunno:
> Thanks


There is no way your GPS was pulling enough current to discharge a healthy battery in a handful of days.

To check, you can probably just put a multi-meter from the battery positive (or jump post) to a ground, with the ignition switched off, measuring current. That will show the total "dark" current. The spec is listed in the linked bulletin, but I think it's supposed to be less than 0.1 amps. with the problem it gets up to close to 1 amp.

If you don't want to get a meter ($20-30, HD or Radio Shack) Any shop could do this for you in two minutes.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

robg said:


> Its funny that its taking BMW so long to figure out how to fix the IHKA. *THe old one didn't cause this problem, and the only stated improvement w/ the new one was the button placement.* So, I wonder why they just don't use the exact same guts from the old version but reposition the buttons as in the new version's faceplate.


IAW the TSB, it says that "_If two or more IHKA settings are modified during an ignition cycle, (e.g. temperature setting and blower setting), the result is an increase in closed circuit current of approximately 800 mA._"

To add to your amazement, I thought that this type of settings are part of the Car and Key Memory, therefore they should be kept in the Control Unit memory, unless there is a memory module on each item so controlled -seats, radio, IHKA, alarm- something that would not make any sense to me. In the worst case, maybe the radio...

And to top that, the afomentioned statement implies that two memory settings can cause a load of 800mA while the car is off. That is a lot for memory storage for only two settings; what about the load of _the rest of the settings?_. That should be huge.

Maybe the culprit is as simple as a cheap battery lot installed in cars from 03/02 on... :dunno:


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

I think the problem is that an actuator is powered or a fan runs, maybe the intake fan that checks cabin temp?


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Maybe I'll just leave it on auto 72 degrees and not touch it... EVER.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Maybe I'll just leave it on auto 72 degrees and not touch it... EVER.


I think that is their intent.

(with thick german accent)"We haf determined that 72 degrees Farenheit is optimum for your comfort."


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

wrwicky said:


> I think that is their intent.
> 
> (with thick german accent)"We haf determined that 72 degrees Farenheit is optimum for your comfort."


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

*Got My First Battery Today!*

My car sat for a week and sure enough the battery was completey dead tonight!
Wow this sucks... I read the post about the IHKA causing this problem but it must be intermitent because it never happened before and my car usually sits during the week until the weekend.

I am really concerned with the battery now that it has died and the life has been shortened. 
If the dealer doesnt have a fix for it yet I shouldnt bother them with replacing the battery or anything yet in case it happens again.
But I will try the recomended solution anyway

What did the rest of you notice after your first dead battery..Did it happen again? Did cycling the ignition help? Did the dealer fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Never used it but this looks worthwhile if you leave the car for long periods of time.

http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?&SKU=36740


----------



## mark_m (Aug 2, 2003)

*IHKA update, go see your SA.*

I experienced the battery discharge problem, but I think that it has been fixed.... from my invoice:

"PERFORMED CURRENT DRAW TEST. IHKA DRAWING OVER 800MA. CODED LSZ PER TECH SUPPORT AND RECHECKED CURRENT DRAW. DRAW FELL TO 8-10MA MAX CURRENT DRAW IS 30MA. CURRENT DRAW IS WITHIN BMW SPEC."

My SA described the "LSZ" as the Lamp Control Module, he said it was keeping the A/C control unit awake when the car was turned off.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark, 
Thanks for the help. I'll bring this up when I go in for my first scheduled oil change.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

*German IHKA recall*

BMW has been sending letters to German E46 owners with the buggy IHKA units. Dealers can now recode them with updated software to resolve the battery drain problem. Here is a link to the thread on www.bmw-treff.de:

http://www.auto-treff.com/bmw/vb/showthread.php?postid=619395#post619395


----------



## whjeffs (May 28, 2002)

I have just recently experienced this problem. I have a 2004 330Ci built June 2003. The last time I had used the car I had the A/C on and I do remember changing the temp and blower settings a few times. Then the car sat for 3 days and when I went to use it again the battery was too dead to even unlock the doors. I checked the battery it was down to 5 volts. Jump started it and let it charge up and it's been fine since then. I've been worrying myself about what could have killed the battery like that and this thread seems to hit the nail on the head. I will have to try messing with the climate control different ways and checking the current draw after turning the car off. I did already think of this but had not related it to climate control operation yet.
Just for reference, this is the readings I got today:

car off, trunk open 1.8 amps
car off trunk closed 0.4 amps
after about 10-15 minutes drops to 0.05 amps

I will recheck it soon when I get a chance and post my findings. I hate to take the car to the dealer unless I'm sure there is a problem. Especially since I have aftermarket stereo equipment installed. With a problem like this I want to eliminate that as a possible problem before I take it to them in case they try to blame that. I was pretty confidant in my installation skills but did not know if I had some faulty equipment not shutting off completely. 
Now I have an idea of what to look for.


Jeff


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

whjeffs said:


> I have just recently experienced this problem. I have a 2004 330Ci built June 2003. The last time I had used the car I had the A/C on and I do remember changing the temp and blower settings a few times. Then the car sat for 3 days and when I went to use it again the battery was too dead to even unlock the doors. I checked the battery it was down to 5 volts. Jump started it and let it charge up and it's been fine since then. I've been worrying myself about what could have killed the battery like that and this thread seems to hit the nail on the head. I will have to try messing with the climate control different ways and checking the current draw after turning the car off. I did already think of this but had not related it to climate control operation yet.
> Just for reference, this is the readings I got today:
> 
> car off, trunk open 1.8 amps
> ...


For the third time my battery has died again same scenario as you. I need to bring my car back to the dealer.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

magbarn said:


> For the third time my battery has died again same scenario as you. I need to bring my car back to the dealer.


After BMW NA(?) updates the software, I would get the battery replaced under warranty, back dated to the first failure. After three deep discharges, I doubt it will survive the winter, if you have winters where you are.

Has cycling the ignition an extra time with the engine off not been helping?


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Yes, switching the ignition on and off works. The trouble is, you have to remember to do it. I forgot a couple of weeks ago, and the battery was too low to start the car after three and a half days. At least this time I didn't loose the trip computer memory. Still, I've had to jump start the car twice in a month. This is the problem I was hoping wouldn't come up... I bought my car from a dealer 160 miles away. The local dealer was just too unreasonable. Now I need something done that is, evidently, a quick, simple fix, but I really am not comfortable taking to my local dealer for fear that they will see a 2004 model (which would have to have been recently purchased) that wasn't purchased from them and is a local car... i.e.: figure I'll get treated like crap at best, and at worst, screw up my car just to make me "pay."


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

magbarn said:


> [Update]
> Just got a call from the dealer today, they load-tested the battery and the tough little-bugger is still supposedly in spec. They did reprogram the car's "control module" though. I'll get the TSB numbers tommorow hopefully.


Hmm, so they didn't change the battery.

Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

magbarn said:


> [Update]
> I'll get the TSB numbers tomorrow hopefully.


Please do -- this will help others with this problem get it resolved quickly with service departments that haven't heard of it.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

They checked my battery, it was charged but they still trickle charged it for me. They they did the following update:

RECALL 61.11.03 PROGRAM CONTROL MODULE
This service action updates control units to a minimum
Integration Level
Program Control Units
WP#2(10)0061790100

Is this the IHKA?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Hockeynut,

Thanks !!! I will give my SA this printout, I am sure they also will appreciate the ref #. I hope this corrects your trouble & then corrects mine & the others too.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> They checked my battery, it was charged but they still trickle charged it for me. They they did the following update:
> 
> RECALL 61.11.03 PROGRAM CONTROL MODULE
> This service action updates control units to a minimum
> ...


It is the fix for the IHKA battery drain, but is performed by re-coding the light switch center. Bulletin attached.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry thanks for the PDF.

OK, I have the software update done today. They didn't change the battery.


----------



## whjeffs (May 28, 2002)

Had mine recoded today too. I just did another amp draw test just to satisfy my curiosity. Went through the same test routine I did before and after about 15 minutes the current draw had dropped to about 10 milliamps which is fine.
Also my battery was fine but I have an Optima Yellowtop battery so it can handle many full discharges.
When I originally went to the dealership about this problem 2 weeks ago, they hadn't even heard about it yet. Now when I went back today they said they have done a bunch of them that were on the lot with dead batteries!


Jeff


----------



## mikey8888 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Can't believe Dealer didn't know that there is fix out*

I just came back from the dealer here in Sac. I was there to pick up a part that i had ordered... I asked them about the fix for the IHKA and they said that a fix was not out for it yet... He said that I musta seen the fix for the E39's... :dunno: I scratched my head and thought, whatever... I guess I'll go to another dealer to get this fixed... 

Happy that there is a fix


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

mikey8888 said:


> I just came back from the dealer here in Sac. I was there to pick up a part that i had ordered... I asked them about the fix for the IHKA and they said that a fix was not out for it yet... He said that I musta seen the fix for the E39's... :dunno: I scratched my head and thought, whatever... I guess I'll go to another dealer to get this fixed...
> 
> Happy that there is a fix


You need to make a printout of the pdf file mentioned above. They performed the campaign on my car and placed the sticker on the B pillar. So far so good.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

magbarn said:


> You need to make a printout of the pdf file mentioned above. They performed the campaign on my car and placed the sticker on the B pillar. So far so good.


That's kind of a slap in the face that we most likely have to print this .pdf file out so they know how to fix our car. :yikes: 

They should be telling us what's wrong with it... :dunno:


----------



## Jumbo_Pilot (Jul 3, 2003)

mikey8888 said:


> I just came back from the dealer here in Sac. I was there to pick up a part that i had ordered... I asked them about the fix for the IHKA and they said that a fix was not out for it yet... He said that I musta seen the fix for the E39's... :dunno: I scratched my head and thought, whatever... I guess I'll go to another dealer to get this fixed...
> 
> Happy that there is a fix


I had the same problem with my 330i. I took it to weatherford in Berkley and they hooked me right up. I know thats a drive from SAC but I drove from Winters.. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

RandyB said:


> They should be telling us what's wrong with it... :dunno:


Not always, unfortunately.

In most of the cases this kind of information is cruising on the Internet way faster than BMW's own intranet.

Even I'm surprised to see that sometimes I know more than my Sales Advisor or the Tech guy at my dealer.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Well...*



Alex Baumann said:


> Not always, unfortunately.
> 
> In most of the cases this kind of information is cruising on the Internet way faster than BMW's own intranet.
> 
> Even I'm surprised to see that sometimes I know more than my Sales Advisor or the Tech guy at my dealer.


Thank goodness for the Internet I guess. :thumbup:

I'm just glad the info is available from somewhere.


----------



## mikey8888 (Sep 30, 2003)

RandyB said:


> Thank goodness for the Internet I guess. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just glad the info is available from somewhere.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> In most of the cases this kind of information is cruising on the Internet way faster than BMW's own intranet.


Ummm, I got the bulletin from TIS, so I'm sure the internal version has it too.


> Even I'm surprised to see that sometimes I know more than my Sales Advisor or the Tech guy at my dealer.


It isn't surprising. Guys sitting around the dealership service department reading bulletins don't make the dealer any money. Maybe if they didn't have any cars to work on, but have you ever known that to be the case at any BMW dealer? 

The only way the info spreads in the service department is if the work is done (probably by someone coming in and asking for it, or a customer demanding a fix and getting the BMW Field Rep involved). Once that happens, it'll spread over the lunch table - "Hey, Joe - remember all the cars coming in for dead batteries - there's finally a fix for it!".

Sometimes a dealership will have somebody who reads all the technical bulletins for fun, and everyone else asks him if he knows anything about a particular problem. But that's rare as they'd have to do it on their own time.

Every company has a term for those guys. Back at IBM in the 80's, they were called "HONEheads" (HONE was the internal tech bulletin network). Each IBM facility had a HONEhead. Of course, there was less demand to show per-employee profitability in those days... The IBM Jargon Dictionary has this to say about HONEheads:

_HONEhead, n. 1. One of a select few in the Branch Office who, through the use of the office HONE terminal, can always find the answer to even the most obscure question. The first symptom usually noted is frequently missing lunch to scrounge for new Product announcements on the system. Hard cases have at least one Userid on every HONE machine in the network. 2. A person on the HONE system support staff, who believes that the answer to every question should be on the HONE system, and that there should be a minimum of five menus associated with finding any answer._


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry,

that is exactly what I was trying to say. I (Alex Baumann), most of the time, have the informations much earlier than the Service Department, even if this information is in their TIS database.

If one member here encounters a problem and have it fixed at the dealer, we are getting the information with invoice details, part numbers, price, time, dealer name etc. after a few hours posted here.

I had the problem with the battery on last Sunday. On Monday I was at the dealer. The service guy offered me to take the to a complete DIS test, because he said he wouldn't know the exact reason why the battery was dead, even though I had told him that the car hasn't been driven for the last three days. He wasn't aware of the Service Bulletin until that very moment. After entering the VIN in his computer he noticed the Service Notice.

Oh yeah, they are very busy selling cars these days


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Guys thanks for your help*

My car was built right during the period of the TSB. That's probably why I got my first dead battery.

Will bring her in after I get her jumped. In the meantime will use that ignition reset temporary fix until they recode the LSZ.

Bringing in the .pdf file to the dealership.

At least I can rest knowing that this problem can be solved. Thank god for bimmerfest.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Ummm, I got the bulletin from TIS, so I'm sure the internal version has it too.
> snip... snip...
> Every company has a term for those guys. Back at IBM in the 80's, they were called "HONEheads" (HONE was the internal tech bulletin network). Each IBM facility had a HONEhead. Of course, there was less demand to show per-employee profitability in those days... The IBM Jargon Dictionary has this to say about HONEheads:
> 
> _HONEhead, n. 1. One of a select few in the Branch Office who, through the use of the office HONE terminal, can always find the answer to even the most obscure question. The first symptom usually noted is frequently missing lunch to scrounge for new Product announcements on the system. Hard cases have at least one Userid on every HONE machine in the network. 2. A person on the HONE system support staff, who believes that the answer to every question should be on the HONE system, and that there should be a minimum of five menus associated with finding any answer._


(Keeping in mind that I had my 330Ci IHKA Battery problem fixed this past week....) Now wait a minute.... I can claim to have been one of those HONEHeads... I was a VM SysProg supporting the GSD (remember that) version of HONE....  Any chance you have a softcopy version of the Jargon Dictionary available??

GrayGhost.. (Retired from bigBlue after 30 years and still working on IBM computers and software....)


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

grayghost said:


> (Keeping in mind that I had my 330Ci IHKA Battery problem fixed this past week....)


Your profile says "My Car: 330ci (soon)" - you might want to update that if you're already having problems with it  


> Now wait a minute.... I can claim to have been one of those HONEHeads... I was a VM SysProg supporting the GSD (remember that) version of HONE....  Any chance you have a softcopy version of the Jargon Dictionary available??


Sure do - sent to me by Mike Cowlishaw himself, even. PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Your profile says "My Car: 330ci (soon)" - you might want to update that if you're already having problems with it


Thanks... had forgotten all about that... I took delivery July 5, so it's about time I updated my profile.



Terry Kennedy said:


> Sure do - sent to me by Mike Cowlishaw himself, even. PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.


Will do... I met "the other Mike" (I'm a "mike" also) a couple of times.. great guy. Someone was asking me just the other day what he might be doing these days... I LOVE REXX!!


----------



## SaritaKC (Jun 30, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I have this problem too.  Came home from a 1 week trip and battery was completely dead. :tsk:
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone.
> 
> One question. Why don't they notify us about this "recall" so we have the option of fixing it before we get burned by it?


I just had this issue on Monday monring after only one day of not driving (nice way to start my Monday morning). However, I wasn't aware of the issue and obviously the service dude I called at BMW wasn't either, so I had BMW assist tow the car to the dealer so it actually cost them more money than if they would have just notified us owners of the software update that was available.

Where is the best place to learn about these service bullitins so we can be proactive instead of waiting until something happens?

Sarita


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

SaritaKC said:


> Where is the best place to learn about these service bullitins so we can be proactive instead of waiting until something happens?


I'm not aware of a comprehensive source on-line that is openly accessible. RS2 posts some of the (M3-related) SIBS at: http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/index.html. You might also try calling your SA to see if there are any service campaigns for your car.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SaritaKC said:


> Where is the best place to learn about these service bullitins so we can be proactive instead of waiting until something happens?
> 
> Sarita


Try here and here.


----------

